# Anyone seen a young guy named Colin from WA State?



## TanMan (Aug 22, 2012)

Blond hair, got a UP tattoo on his forearm, has a black lab? Believe he told me he's 20, been traveling for 3 years or so, and originally from the Seattle area.
Last I saw, he was with 2 older dudes who's names totally escape me, and this dude named Monty, who walks around with a sunhat and busks with a guitar. Older dudes are from NorCal and I guess Monty was traveling with them while Colin was kind of lone wolfing it.
Anyways, I ran into them today in Boston. That's pretty much it. I just thought they were cool people. I bummed them a cigarette while they told me their stories.


----------



## MRSAnary (Aug 22, 2012)

i know him i think. at any rate, i have his number and i forgot and now you've reminded me to drop him a line and ill ask if hes in boston and talked to a tan man recently. we were in chehalis waiting for that dinky bus that goes toward portland


----------



## TanMan (Aug 22, 2012)

If you get in contact with him, just mention me as the guy in front of north station who gave him a cigarette and was talking about how he wanted to go out on the rails after high school. That's probably how he'll remember me.


----------



## MRSAnary (Aug 22, 2012)

ok. thats pretty cool. small world.


----------



## TanMan (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks a lot man!


----------



## robbaked (Aug 22, 2012)

I was just with him in NYC. He's got the UP tat on forearm, young kid, big black dog. Cool dood. Anyway he took the Metro North up to New Haven and wa shitching out from there toward Portland, me i believe. Said something about wanting to also go back to Tacoma soon. 
Rob


----------



## skelabunny (Aug 23, 2012)

He's been bouncing between Cambridge/HARVARD SQ and Allston.


----------



## Acorn (Aug 23, 2012)

If its the Colin Im thinking of, you can find him on here under the name SweetPotatoe


----------



## Acorn (Aug 23, 2012)

...might not be the same kid though


----------



## TanMan (Aug 23, 2012)

Nah, he said he hated StP. Don't think it'd be him.


----------



## nameless (Sep 8, 2012)

does he have some fucked up teeth? i met him in cheyanne, then ran into him again in buffalo if thats the same kid...he had a big dog that he could hardly control, i found him to be quite annoying personally...


----------

